# Log cabin Leaking through corners



## snappyfish (23 Oct 2017)

Hi, 

I have a 44m Log cabin with interlocking asymmetric sections at corners. It's a long story but the outside corner sections have gaps off maybe 1mm - 2mm. 

Rain is hitting corners running down and through these gaps. 

I wondered if anyone has a good solution of how to seal these gaps up? and keep it looking neat and tidy.

Thanks


----------



## MikeG. (23 Oct 2017)

Apart from taking it all to pieces and caulking it as you go, you mean?


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 Oct 2017)

A couple tubes of silicone should sort you out.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## snappyfish (23 Oct 2017)

MikeG.":1olfzxk6 said:


> Apart from taking it all to pieces and caulking it as you go, you mean?



Wass fitted in July, Took it down in end of September. Rebuilt it higher off concrete to allow airflow. 

Corners where never great even when it was built the first time.


----------



## snappyfish (23 Oct 2017)

ColeyS1":1fs9rvau said:


> A couple tubes of silicone should sort you out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks, you recommend anything that's good for this type of thing. Also worried water my get behind sealant and not drying out?


----------

